# Solo Sailing



## mcalla12

I am keen to get out onto the ocean and see a bit of the seascape around Australia.
I know that it is a new vessel and very few reviews have been done so far, but I hope someone can give me their experienced opinion.
The Hanse 675 is equipped with an electric winch right near the helm, where all the sheet lines come in as well. It also has a self tacking jib.
My question is this; I have a family of six and would like to sail with them, but I would also like to get out on the water by myself at times. Do you think that the Hanse 675 would be suitable for this? I am happy to run under power if the conditions dictate...
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Questions:

A) Do you own this boat?
B) to what level can you sail?


Answer those and I will put in my advice


----------



## ebourg

I'm guessing that if you have to ask the answer to single handing is most likely no.

Not that I have any good reason to say that, but it seems like a LOT of boat, and if you were capable of dealing with it alone you would probably already know it.

IMHO

E


----------



## outbound

Mark like you suspect this is a troll OP and thought to not reply but will in hopes of educating him as too curtail this activity.
1. It's a sailboat. Sailboats are generally faster under sail with any decent wind, more stable, and more pleasant under sail. Engines are used only when you can't sail.
2. Once sails are heavier than you can pick up by yourself with no mechanical aid you are totally dependent on mechanical aids. If they fail you are placing yourself and your family at risk of injury or death. No one in their right mind would attempt to sail a stock boat this size without being experienced and having at least one additional experienced crew except in the most clement conditions. Even then they still need the skill set to dock.
3. Running under power is more difficult than under sail. Sailing in open waters is relatively easy compared to docking under power. Screw ups are less likely to injure your boat or others.
4. Everything eventually breaks. On a boat this size you better have the skill set to deal with it or you will be unsafe or broke in short order.
5. Rethink your thinking about self tacking jibs. They really offer minor or no significant advantage in terms of complexity of running a boat this size. Presence or absence of this feature should have no impact on decisions about purchasing a vessel of a certain size.

In short, maybe I do not give you enough credit and you are in fact a experienced mariner. But power or sail if you are not you are biting off more than you can chew. Mariner skills are the same for both power and sail. Saying you will power until you can sail leads one to suspect you do not have these basic skills.


----------



## Faster

We've cruised with 6 aboard a boat half that size.

Without knowing your sailing CV it's impossible to advise you. Very few private individuals would buy that large a boat, esp as for what sounds like a 'first boat'. If you want to spend that kind of money there are plenty of boats in the 40-50 foot range that would do nicely. Maybe one of the 4 custom boats being built in WA state would be available


----------



## bobperry

Jeff on his Baba 40 battle on:
Around Alone Days-130-131-132.

The part that was missing from last adventure statistics for Day-129.
24hr.Run=155 NM. Pos. Lat.46*31'S. Long.170*57'E. Weather Bar=1012mb.Wind=NW. 15-40kts. Seas=WNW-8-15ft. Cabin Temp=56*-59*.

Total Miles sailed so far=17,160 NM.

Miles sailed last three days=416 NM.

Distance to go to date line= 450 NM.

Top speed so far 14.1 Kts.

Day 130.
24hr. Run=123nm. Pos. Lat.45*53'S.Long. 173* 25'E. Weather Bar=1012mb. Wind=WNW- 12-25kts.Seas=6-8ft. Cabin Temp=55*-62*.

Day-131.
24hr. Run=125nm. Pos. Lat.46*10'S. Long.176*21'E. Weather= Bar=999mb.Wind=WNW-10-20kts.Seas=WNW. 8-10ft. Cabin Temp=56*-62*.

Day-132.
24hr.Run=110nm. Pos. Lat.45*11' Long.177*37'E. Weather= Bar=1020mb.Wind=SW-20-50kts. Seas=15-20+ft. Temp=55*-59*.

Total miles sailed so far=17,518nm.

Miles sailed last three days=358nm.

Distance left to go to date line =70nm.

Top Speed so far= 14.1kts.

The Rest of the Story.

Day-130.
Great sailing day with lots of sunshine, as we try to get north hoping to avoid the worst of a low that is headed our way.
I spend the day pumping bilges and applying chafe protection where needed, and look for anything that might need attention before the winds hit, oh yes and of course sew on "Patches".
The local VHF Radio has been putting out storm warnings every two hours all day long, with predictions of 60 kts on both ends of New Zealand, and I'm very happy to be off the south end at this time.
Darkness comes and I feel a certain sense of anxiety, possibly because we have had to deal with so much severe weather during this voyage, that I wonder if our luck can keep holding out.
This one looks to be bad because there is going to be a 4-meter swell from the NW and the main punch will be a SW swell of five-meters, and that spells amazing rough seas ahead.[wash machine seas].

Day-131.
Still waiting, yet still not much going on and I start to question the weather forecast.
More sewing on "Patches"
Now we are running up against shortages on Sailors Run and today a really significant one occurred, as I spliced the "main brace" for the final time, as the rum stores are now completely depleted. Does anyone out there have a set of plans for a still?

Day-132.
It was just two hours into this day, and the storm force winds hit, and here it is night time. We had been sailing along comfortably with mizzen and staysail when 50kts of wind pounced upon us. I scrambled out of my birth and suited up as fast as possible. Once out on deck the fury of the screeching winds and driving ran quickly set the tone for things to come.
I pulled the wildly flapping mizzen sail down, and in the process some how the mizzen boom popped free of its goose neck and flailed around precariously wanting to do damage to someone or something. Fortunately I had a mast step folded out and the boom came to rest on that and by tightening the mizzen sheet it stayed secured there pinned to the step. The sail found its way down out of the mast and was thrashing about; at long last I was able to wrap the sail around the boom and lash it down there.
Now I crept forward to drop the staysail before it self destructed and it came down with little trouble and was soon lashed down on deck.
We sailed on "bare Poles" driven to the north for the next seven hours, it was then with rapidly growing waves I decided to put out the drogue. It was while deploying the drogue that a large breaking wave filled the cockpit and drenched me to the skin once again, not so much different than the driving rain when I took the sails down.
Now I have a bit of a problem as I have no dry warm clothing left except a scarf to wrap around my neck a jacket that I call my sleeping jacket that never goes top side and two dry stocking hats. I know because some of my gear is wool it will keep me warm even though damp, and by sleeping in this gear all wrapped up in blankets it will eventually get almost dry..
After 11 hrs under bare poles the winds begin to drop down and I haul the drogue in that has been out for the past 4-hours.
Now once again the staysail and mizzen are back up in 25-30kts and we are headed for the date line.

Still out here, and still going, the Jefe'.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

bobperry said:


> Jeff on his Baba 4.


Bob, whatever the f that was, its not helpful.

Mark.........:......


----------



## mcalla12

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Questions:
> 
> A) Do you own this boat?
> B) to what level can you sail?
> 
> Answer those and I will put in my advice


Hi
A) Not yet
B) Early days of sailing


----------



## mcalla12

outbound said:


> Mark like you suspect this is a troll OP and thought to not reply but will in hopes of educating him as too curtail this activity.
> 1. It's a sailboat. Sailboats are generally faster under sail with any decent wind, more stable, and more pleasant under sail. Engines are used only when you can't sail.
> 2. Once sails are heavier than you can pick up by yourself with no mechanical aid you are totally dependent on mechanical aids. If they fail you are placing yourself and your family at risk of injury or death. No one in their right mind would attempt to sail a stock boat this size without being experienced and having at least one additional experienced crew except in the most clement conditions. Even then they still need the skill set to dock.
> 3. Running under power is more difficult than under sail. Sailing in open waters is relatively easy compared to docking under power. Screw ups are less likely to injure your boat or others.
> 4. Everything eventually breaks. On a boat this size you better have the skill set to deal with it or you will be unsafe or broke in short order.
> 5. Rethink your thinking about self tacking jibs. They really offer minor or no significant advantage in terms of complexity of running a boat this size. Presence or absence of this feature should have no impact on decisions about purchasing a vessel of a certain size.
> 
> In short, maybe I do not give you enough credit and you are in fact a experienced mariner. But power or sail if you are not you are biting off more than you can chew. Mariner skills are the same for both power and sail. Saying you will power until you can sail leads one to suspect you do not have these basic skills.


Hi
I will ignore the negative comments regarding my activity on here and say thank you for educating me a little more.
I will endeavour to gain more experience than I have before I buy this vessel.
Just as a by-the-way, I was never planning long voyages solo, just the odd day out or overnight on the bay...
Thanks again.


----------



## Faster

mcalla12 said:


> Hi
> A) Not yet
> B) Early days of sailing


Curious why this boat is 'the one'.. What makes you choose something so large and expensive right off the bat?

What area are you planning to cruise?

Honestly this would be way too much boat for me - and I've been at this for 35 years - even if I could afford it.. Never mind the purchase costs, but the running and maintenance costs, issues with finding moorage for something like this, talk about a 'money pit'.


----------



## mcalla12

MarkofSeaLife said:


> bobperry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff on his Baba 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, whatever the f that was, its not helpful.
> 
> Mark.........:......
Click to expand...

Maybe he was trying to educate me on the dangers and trials of a solo voyage.
I already know this, and am not interested in putting myself or my family in this sort of fun I mean danger...


----------



## mcalla12

Faster said:


> We've cruised with 6 aboard a boat half that size.
> 
> Without knowing your sailing CV it's impossible to advise you. Very few private individuals would buy that large a boat, esp as for what sounds like a 'first boat'. If you want to spend that kind of money there are plenty of boats in the 40-50 foot range that would do nicely. Maybe one of the 4 custom boats being built in WA state would be available


Who is building them? I will look it up...


----------



## Scotty C-M

The Baba 40 story (stories) are very interesting, although it dosen't speak to the question by MCalla12, who asked a rather basic question about single handing a 65 foot sailboat. If MCalla12 is serious, he needs to know that yes, it is a good boat for single handing in general, however it requires a lot of skill to single-hand any large boat. Jeff on the Baba 40 shows those skills to an extreme level. What a story! So Mcalla12, if you are serious, get some training to start developing your skill set. There are several threads about single handing that you might want to look at. Do a search.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...-10-sailboats-easiest-best-single-hand-6.html
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/seamanship-articles/18959-single-handed-sailing.html
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/seamanship-navigation/23600-single-handed-sailing.html

My own personal point of view is that a 60+' boat is huge. It requires a lot of skill to operate, especially if the wind comes up. Lots of loads on a big boat. Do you really want a boat that large? I single hand a 40' boat and am much more comfortable with that. There are LOTS of boats in that size range. I happen to favor the Catalina line of sailboats, but that is just a personal preference.


----------



## mcalla12

Faster said:


> mcalla12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> A) Not yet
> B) Early days of sailing
> 
> 
> 
> Curious why this boat is 'the one'.. What makes you choose something so large and expensive right off the bat?
> 
> What area are you planning to cruise?
> 
> Honestly this would be way too much boat for me - and I've been at this for 35 years - even if I could afford it.. Never mind the purchase costs, but the running and maintenance costs, issues with finding moorage for something like this, talk about a 'money pit'.
Click to expand...

I've been interested in the 575 for a while now and all the reviews I have read about this one were positive.
Given I have 4 kids and they will all be teens by the time we can get out there, I wanted something bigger for the space.
The 675 has been on the water for a week or so and is already attracting awards...


----------



## overbored

mcalla12 said:


> I am keen to get out onto the ocean and see a bit of the seascape around Australia.
> I know that it is a new vessel and very few reviews have been done so far, but I hope someone can give me their experienced opinion.
> The Hanse 675 is equipped with an electric winch right near the helm, where all the sheet lines come in as well. It also has a self tacking jib.
> My question is this; I have a family of six and would like to sail with them, but I would also like to get out on the water by myself at times. Do you think that the Hanse 675 would be suitable for this? I am happy to run under power if the conditions dictate...
> Thanks for your help in advance.


There will be more reviews once the factory receives your check and starts building the first boat. you could be the first one write the review about sailing it solo.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

mcalla12 said:


> Hi
> A) Not yet
> B) Early days of sailing


Thank you.

I solo a 39ft boat long passages, and have 2 friends who solo 57footers long range too. 
I would much rather a much bigger boat (I would mind stealing either friends 57 footer, but would he still talk to me?).

But the 3 of us have had pretty vast sailing experience.

I reckon I could do a 65 footer (I've raced a Swan 651 trans Atlantic short handed) set up for solo sailing. Its not that difficult.

Unlike others here I think modern , as in new, as pretty good with fewer equipment failures. You don't need to be able to lift the bloody sail, but you must be able to lift a screw driver to fix the electric winch.

If you properly earned the $$$ for a new 65 footer you can't be a complete idiot, so I would say you can sail it after a fairly short learning period. But you CAN'T just walk on and do it. You will have the brains and money to get properly trained.

*Or you will kill yourself and your family.*

It's pretty simple: any one can learn to sail, but Australian waters are not easy and a 65 footer is one hell of a boat. Its like giving a 17 year old a Ferrari... pretty stupid, but if he has a brain he will learn to drive it, or die wrapped around a tree.

Only you can know you real strengths and weaknesses.



I hope this helps 

Mark


----------



## Donna_F

mcalla12 said:


> I've been interested in the 575 for a while now and all the reviews I have read about this one were positive.
> Given I have 4 kids and they will all be teens by the time we can get out there, I wanted something bigger for the space.
> The 675 has been on the water for a week or so and is already attracting awards...


My dock neighbor would pile his wife and kids into their boat for weekends and week-long trips. One by one as the kids became teens and old enough to stay at home...they did. None of them wanted anything to do with the boat once they had a choice. Now he's working on getting the grandkids involved since he'd gone out and bought a big boat thinking his kids were going to be sailing with him when they were older.

I, too, was all excited about my niece and nephew sailing with us. Had them take boating courses. Whenever I called to see if they wanted to sail they always had something else to do. I gave up and decided to let them come to me. Hasn't happened except in theory.

Just something to think about before buying a 60 foot boat. Good luck!


----------



## TomMaine

If your teenagers are new to sailing, the bigger the boat, the better.

Lots of decks to run around and sunbath on, swim platforms, even teenagers new to sailing will have a blast! They may want to bring friends as well. Think water toys with some speed.

Single handing a boat like that in mild conditions shouldn't be a problem for somebody that has sailed a bit(you'll know if that's you).

Most any sailboat is being single handed most of the time, no matter how many are onboard.

Here's a smaller Hanse; one person is single handing the boat, the other person(her father?) is, well, just sailing.


----------



## outbound

M I wasn't being negative just trying to save your bacon and be realistic.

BTW most experienced cruisers will tell you ".... it's the hard edges that kill you". In short you need to be much more vigilant day sailing or coastal on a fine pleasant day inshore than offshore. Coastal your navigational skills need to spot on. Offshore being miles or tens of miles off doesn't really matter. Coastal there are boats, bottoms, rocks and other fun things to hit. Off the shelf a glance at the AIS, screen, radar and full horizon every 1/4-1/2 h usually will keep you mostly out of trouble ( we still keep a 24/7 watch). Coastal you better be looking all around all the time. Don't need to worry about the bottom when the depth sounder reads "---". We usually just turn ours off and use that screen or spot for other info if offshore. In short coastal is a different skill set and just as hard.

I wish you the best but please gain some experience before this purchase. Your love ones will thank you even if you don't thank me.

Keep your keel wet and stick dry.
O.

BTW to further Toms point most people don't sail their boat offshore. The autopilot or windvane does. They just monitor things and queek from time to time 95% of the time.


----------



## Stu Jackson

It's not always the sailing.

It's the docking.

Are you good at it?


----------



## Sailormon6

Whether or not you can singlehand any boat depends on how the boat is set up, and whether you have the skill. The most easily singlehand-able big boat I have sailed is a 45, and it has no powered winches. The jib and mainsail roll out, and roll in. A boat with a fractional rig is much easier to tack than a masthead rig. If the sail handling systems are well-designed for ease of use, a surprisingly big boat can be singlehanded comfortably.

The question of your skill is more problematic. It takes real skill to maneuver any single fixed-screw sailboat around a marina and in close quarters. It takes more skill to do so with a 60-70 ft boat. It takes extraordinary skill to do it singlehanded in a 60-70 ft boat, but it's possible.

FWIW, when it comes to singlehanding a big sailboat, the extreme example was Alain Colas, who raced the 236 ft. four-masted Club Mediterranee, single-handed, in the 1976 OSTAR. It can be done if the boat is rigged for sailing shorthanded, and if you have the skill.


----------



## newt

Alright, read all the way through this thread and have some opinions. Can you solo a bigger boat? Of course, but I wouldn't bet on it until you have solo sailed a smaller one. As Stu very adroitly mentioned, it is the contact with land that is so difficult. Try parking a 65 footer in a slip with a adverse wind and current. And it was also mentioned by others, that is quite a money pit, even new. Better to try it in something that doesn't use a bushel of boat bucks every time you brush up against something.
I had some other opinions but I forgot what they were...


----------



## Stumble

Honestly I think this is a pretty bad idea. I have been sailing and operating large boats my entire life. From 130' yachts to 70' trimarans, and a number of boats set up for single handed or short handed sailing. Frankly I could but never would take a 67' sailboat out solo. At this size docking and undocking really requires at least two people, preferably three. 

If you really want to go this large for a first boat I would recommend going and hiring a qualified big boat sailing captain now, and sending him to the yard to overlook construction. Then assume he will be on the boat for at least a year after you get it delivered. His job will be both to take care of the boat and to teach you and the family how to sail it. 


At the same time I would buy a dingy or two and take regular sailing classes from a local sailing school. This way by the time you take posession of theboat in 18-24 months you will have some idea what you are in for.


----------



## iamregina

mcalla12 said:


> I am keen to get out onto the ocean and see a bit of the seascape around Australia.
> I know that it is a new vessel and very few reviews have been done so far, but I hope someone can give me their experienced opinion.
> The Hanse 675 is equipped with an electric winch right near the helm, where all the sheet lines come in as well. It also has a self tacking jib.
> My question is this; I have a family of six and would like to sail with them, but I would also like to get out on the water by myself at times. Do you think that the Hanse 675 would be suitable for this? I am happy to run under power if the conditions dictate...
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Pretty much!


----------



## mcalla12

Thanks Tom.
The pic you shared is the 455. 
I have also seen the 575 sailed single handed successfully, obviously by an experienced helmsman.
I tried to post a pic of a very similar situation shown in your pic, only it is the 575.
The 675 is set up very similarly to these two yachts.
There is a bit of time between now and when I purchase, so will likely travel to the factory to have a look at the range, as well as continue getting myself some more experience.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## outbound

M
When faced with strong cross winds and adverse currents another trick I've employed is to call up the yard on the cellphone. They run out their small workboat and meet me at the final channel to drop a deck hand on board. Then the two of us bring the boat in with two line handlers waiting at my slip. Having some one in the bows calling distances and able to throw lines is a godsend. Sight lines on any big boat suck.
This is with a 30k lbs/46' boat with a strong bow thruster going in bow first. I've sailed for 35+ yrs. You are talking about much bigger so should think about arranging a similar bail out.
Would note even with this arrangement given there's a good harbor with a nice thick firm mud bottom one town over have just anchored there in adverse conditions. A wet dinghy ride then a slow bus ride to bring the car back to that harbor.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

A boat that size will come with a bow thruster. Some may have an option to get a larger power thruster. I would go with the maximum size they offer.


----------



## bobperry

12:
That was a log entry of Jeff's. He is currently doing a solo circumnavigation non stop. So while you are talking about it, he is doing it. I thought there might be a lesson or two in his logs that could help those who try to emulate him. That's all. Sorry if a little reality was offensive to you. I will post no more log entries here.


----------



## outbound

Bob please do. Can't understand why this would be offensive. I'm always looking for ways to be a better single hander. What I find offensive is the initial hubris of the OP when folks are just trying to help him.


----------



## bobperry

Out;
I understand that you would be interested but:

Nope, the sensitivity level here is just too high for me. Anyone discussing solo sailing who does not find Jeff's log entries informative and fascinating is an idiot IMHO. They'd rather discuss it than read about someone who is really doing it.

I have been posting the log entries all along over on Cruising Anarchy. The interest level there is very high.


----------



## outbound

:crying:crying:crying


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

bobperry said:


> Anyone discussing solo sailing who does not find Jeff's log entries informative and fascinating is an idiot IMHO. .


Posting someone else's blog just appears like spam to me.
And if you think my solo sailing 20,000 nms (currently) makes me an idiot then hit the ignore button on my posts.

I like reading your stuff, Bob, your opinions, your experiences, and Jeff's if he was helping answer the op's question, but I am sure you would get irritated if I just reposted Slocumbs book instead of giving my idiot experience.



Peace. Out.

Mark


----------



## Stumble

mcalla12 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> The pic you shared is the 455.
> I have also seen the 575 sailed single handed successfully, obviously by an experienced helmsman.
> I tried to post a pic of a very similar situation shown in your pic, only it is the 575.
> The 675 is set up very similarly to these two yachts.
> There is a bit of time between now and when I purchase, so will likely travel to the factory to have a look at the range, as well as continue getting myself some more experience.
> Thanks for your input.


The 675 is almost twice as big as the 575 (77,000lbs vs 42,000lbs). Doing it on one is really not the same thing as doing it on the other. It's three times the size of the 455 (25,000lbs).

But if it's your dream, it can be done. First the boat needs to be outfit from the factory to be single handed with the largest bow thruster possible. As well as a remote windlass, electric/hydrolic winches will be necessary, and a very well done deck layout. Then you will need lots of experience to do it safely.

Before doing so get in touch with prospective boat insurance companies and ask them about the plan. Most insurance companies will balk at this unless you have an extensive resume sailing other large boats like this, but will likely also have a training plan in mind before they will underwrite you.


----------



## Scotty C-M

Bob, I would like you to continue posting Jeff's Baba40 postings. They are appropriate to a question about solo sailing. If one or two people did not see that before, hopefully they do so now. If not, they can just skip them. Rudeness, profanity, racism or other impolite postings have no place here. Your post was none of those things. Informative postings along the line of the thread content - even with a bit of drift - are very appropriate. Whatevery you decide is OK with me. Where are they posted on SA?


----------



## newt

Personally I would like Bob to post all of those solo sailing exploits in one thread, so we can get better continunity. How bought it Mr. Perry? Start a threat and post them all so we can get them in order and all at once!


----------



## bobperry

Scotty: 
Thanks.

El Jefe's log entries are on the Cruising Anarchy forum under the title "My friend Jeff is doing a solo, non stop circumnavigation -Day 51 ".

I think anyone interested in solo sailing would be interested but apparently not here.

Come on over to CA. It's a bit rough and tumble, i.e. no moderators, but the skill level there is high as is the interest in Jeff's voyage. No point swimming upstream here and just upsetting people


Newt:
I think that is a good idea. Let me think about it. I'll probably get a new email from Jeff tomorrow. Where do you think I should I start the new thread?


----------



## Tanski

I've been sailing most of my life.
Something that may or may not apply in the future but worth thinking about before commiting to a big "family" purchase.
As a teen I still loved sailing, just not with my folks anymore! Didn't take long for the boat to be sold.


----------



## bob77903

bobperry said:


> Scotty:
> Thanks.
> 
> El Jefe's log entries are on the Cruising Anarchy forum under the title "My friend Jeff is doing a solo, non stop circumnavigation -Day 51 ".
> 
> I think anyone interested in solo sailing would be interested but apparently not here.
> 
> Come on over to CA. It's a bit rough and tumble, i.e. no moderators, but the skill level there is high as is the interest in Jeff's voyage. No point swimming upstream here and just upsetting people
> Bob:
> I too would like to see you keep posting El Jefe's log here, maybe new under Seamanship & Navigation? I've been following your post over on CA, but can't hurt to have it here also.
> 
> Newt:
> I think that is a good idea. Let me think about it. I'll probably get a new email from Jeff tomorrow. Where do you think I should I start the new thread?


My vote, keep posting here Bob :2 boat:
How bout Seamanship & Navigation?


----------



## bobperry

Bob: 
I'll leave it up to Faster. He may be working on it already. I'll post them here until he has the new thread up and running then he can move them over. The people who choose to be upset can just go on being upset. That's their call, not mine.


----------



## newt

bobperry;3391017
Newt:
I think that is a good idea. Let me think about it. I'll probably get a new email from Jeff tomorrow. Where do you think I should I start the new thread?[/QUOTE said:


> I think it is more about seamanship than just cruising, so I would vote for either Seamanship and Navigation or Seamanship articles. I'll bet once you organize everything chronologically, it will be worth a sticky. Lots of good information in there.
> BTW, if he keeps writing, might be a book in there eventually. I do like the stories.


----------



## jparker11

bobperry said:


> Bob:
> I'll leave it up to Faster. He may be working on it already. I'll post them here until he has the new thread up and running then he can move them over. The people who choose to be upset can just go on being upset. That's their call, not mine.


??? Thought you were staying on top of it posting Jeff's entries in the steel vs fiberglass thread?????

As for this thread, it would be difficult to connect the dots of Jeff's boat, Jeff's experience, Jeff's fitness, Jeff's penchant for understatement, Jeff's budget, and Jeff's sea intelligence to an inquiry about a multi million dollar yacht club trinket's ability to be single handed over to the fuel dock.

There are so many incredible stories out there, glad you are telling this one in multiple forums.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottUK

What about creating a sub-forum called 'short handed sailing' under the 'out there' forum? I think there is a definite need for a category like this.


----------



## mcalla12

Well thanks everyone.
From what has been said, it seems possible to sail a boat this large single handed, but only if you have a high level of experience.

Hanse are offering a 455 build #106 for sale at the moment.
Based on all this, would you think that this is a better option?


I have a great deal of common sense, and will only be going for a larger vessel as my level of experience grows.
For the record, there is no way I would have tried to climb aboard a 675 as a first boat and tried it all myself.

I appreciate all the comments made, including the log from the current solo voyage. Your responses have been exactly the information I was after - opinions from those more experienced than myself.


----------



## bobperry

Newt:
Jeff already has a book and this voyage will produce another

I can't find where Faster would have started the thread, so here goes:
If it offends you, don't read it.

Temp=58*-65*.

Total Miles sailed so far=17,707nm.

Miles sailed last 3-daysw=189nm.

Miles to go to turn to the north=3685nm.

Top speed so far =14.1kts.

The rest of the Story.

Day-133.
Today ther is very little going on, as we are becalmed for 12 hrs and the wind are very light, when they do show up. The high has come upon us and centered on top of us. I just can't seem to win, when I go north to get away from the storms I get becalmed and force myself back to the south in search of stronger winds.
We are still unable to reach the Date Line at 180*..
I sewed on "Patches" for another eight hours.

Day-134.
Today is sunny and good weather for drying out clothes, but the winds are to light to allow the wind vane to steer. I spend my day up and down from sewing getting the boat back on course something I did at least 30-times with little results. "Patches" got 8-hours of my time once again..

Day-135
Today Sailors Run passed another mile stone crossing Longitude 180* and back into the Western Hemisphere. "Yahooooo!!!" This happened after 134-days and 14 hrs. at sea.
Now I will be counting down the longitude to the 85*,where we make the turn North For Bahia Caraquez, Ecuador, at at 400nm off the coast of Chili.
Today "Patches got yet another 8hrs of me and I'm happy to report that I'm working on the last tear about 18.5 feet long. This all requires 7-rows of zig-zag stitches bv hand.
It seems I have little time for much else now, and please understand why I might not respond to an email.
I did get a much needed shower today and that always does a lot to brighten my spirits.

Making it right with "Patches" the Jefe'.


----------



## outbound

Last post speaks to what I said before.

Think it unwise to sail a boat when you can't pick up the sails. Particularly true if single.

Even not doing the clock the size of a sails are a big deal when doing mom and pop cruising to me.


Examples abound even in my much more limited experience. 
On a passage. Solent was up 24/7 for 7d. Most of passage far reach so no way to prevent it from resting on bow pulpit. Between sun and rub on the smooth SS thread showed some chaff. Sail needed to come down then back up to sew another few lines of thread and place a patch over area of contact to prevent issues in the future. Do it while underway. 
Main got caught on reefing hook and poked a small hole. Wanted it fixed but also heavily reinforced in that spot. Also broke sail car and end of batten in prior squall. Sailmaker in Nanny Key. Boat in Road Town. Main needed to come down, all battens removed, folded and bagged to transport. Wife left to go back to work. Buddy boats left to continue down windward chain. Alone. Wait until evening of near windless day so no wind. Do it myself.
Friends boat in Maine. Halyard chafes and breaks at masthead. Main on leisure furl so dumps half on deck and half in water. Big boat. Takes three to pull it out of the water. Tied down on deck and power in to sort out. If this happened offshore or in big wind could be a very big deal. (a reason I'm scared of in boom furlers).


----------



## bobperry

Thanks jparker11.


----------



## newt

Nice new website BTW. I love a beautiful boat.


----------



## bobperry

Thanks Newtster.


----------



## Faster

Guys... I've dug up all of Bob's Baba 40 solo log entries.. you'll find them here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/seamanship-navigation/245553-baba-40-around-alone.html

Bob would be great if you put any future updates here so everyone can more easily follow the voyage...
Thx


----------



## bobperry

Thanks Faster, got it. Will post there from now on. Unless I get a wild hair.


----------



## smurphny

Anything is possible if you're a fast learner and capable. I would heed the advice about the size of things that must be handled alone...like sails. A boat that size can do a lot of damage to objects and people in the blink of an eye. I think it can be done but slowly and with a very careful approach. Don't endanger your family until you feel like you can handle it in varying situations. There IS a LOT to learn. Practice on a smaller boat would certainly be helpful.


----------



## newt

If you just have to get a new hanse- they make a number of smaller (30 something) feet boats. And you can buy one new!
https://www.hanseyachts.com/gb.html


----------



## SVAuspicious

mcalla12 said:


> Well thanks everyone.
> From what has been said, it seems possible to sail a boat this large single handed, but only if you have a high level of experience.


If you are seriously looking at a Hanse 675 I can draw some conclusions. You have the resources to buy it. You didn't get there by doing dumb things.

You could start with a smaller boat and work your way up. That takes time and you might (might) lose some family opportunities along the way. Every time you buy or sell a boat there is money that goes in someone else's pocket. Generally they have earned it, but it is a net loss to you regardless. An alternative is to get the boat that really speaks to you. The one that makes you happy. You can hire a captain who will help keep you from "wrapping a Ferrari around a tree" while you learn from him or her. Owning a boat like the Hanse 675 is not just about sailing it, but about maintaining it. Even if you hire help you need to know enough to avoid being taken advantage of. A skipper you trust and have a good relationship with could save you a lot while you learn. Run the numbers yourself and compare the options.

In the meantime do what you can to sail as many different boats as possible. Race on other people's boats. Take sailing courses. Charter. Consider it practical education. In my opinion those experiences will be an investment that will allow you to make better, smarter choices.


----------



## cshrimpt

mcalla12 said:


> Do you think that the Hanse 675 would be suitable for this? I am happy to run under power if the conditions dictate...
> Thanks for your help in advance.


That's a lot of boat to single hand. If you are interested in a large yacht that's designed to be sailed shorthanded, take a look at an Amel.

Amel has a very different sailing philosophy than most other manufacturers. Their boats are specifically designed to be sailed by a non-athletic retired couple that can lift 50 lbs. (according to them) They have an unusual design that people either hate or love.

They are also very good bluewater cruisers and supposedly unsinkable due to their multiple water tight compartments. Obviously being smashed to bits by a container ship, or burning to the waterline trumps any claims of unsinkability.

Good luck,

Shrimp


----------



## SHNOOL

I say you can't do it, its NOT possible.

Now prove me wrong. Pictures or it didn't happen.

PS: Bob, Love the relayed log entries.


----------



## SailingJoanne

outbound said:


> Mark like you suspect this is a troll OP and thought to not reply but will in hopes of educating him as too curtail this activity.
> 1. It's a sailboat. Sailboats are generally faster under sail with any decent wind, more stable, and more pleasant under sail. Engines are used only when you can't sail.
> 2. Once sails are heavier than you can pick up by yourself with no mechanical aid you are totally dependent on mechanical aids. If they fail you are placing yourself and your family at risk of injury or death. No one in their right mind would attempt to sail a stock boat this size without being experienced and having at least one additional experienced crew except in the most clement conditions. Even then they still need the skill set to dock.
> 3. Running under power is more difficult than under sail. Sailing in open waters is relatively easy compared to docking under power. Screw ups are less likely to injure your boat or others.
> 4. Everything eventually breaks. On a boat this size you better have the skill set to deal with it or you will be unsafe or broke in short order.
> 5. Rethink your thinking about self tacking jibs. They really offer minor or no significant advantage in terms of complexity of running a boat this size. Presence or absence of this feature should have no impact on decisions about purchasing a vessel of a certain size.
> 
> In short, maybe I do not give you enough credit and you are in fact a experienced mariner. But power or sail if you are not you are biting off more than you can chew. Mariner skills are the same for both power and sail. Saying you will power until you can sail leads one to suspect you do not have these basic skills.


Right! Especially 'running under power is more difficult than under sail' :2 boat:


----------

